# Looking for a few plants, maybe you can help me?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Well here's what i got










and i know those plants arent aquatic (damn petsmart) so i'm going to take them out and get some new ones. what i'm looking for, is to take that peice of drift wood and lean it against the rocks in the back. (the rock background with plants is FAKE) and then put some "grassy" type of plant infront of those, get rid of the little plastic cave in the back left corner, and put some cool plants there. (some that will stand up against the intake of the filter would be awesome) and put some moss or something thats grows on drift wood on that. then put some plants that would go around the columns infront of those. and then put some color here and there.

I'm going for the sunken old ruins that have been taken over with plants etc etc. recaptrued by nature stuff.

Can you guys help me find some of the plants I need, thanks ahead of time.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

How much light do you have? Best thing to do is search the plantfinder here on APC and get a list of plants that you want for your tank


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I've got a http://www.aquahobby.com/products/e_floraglo.php


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis for the front right, Tonina fluviatilis for the back middle left and some Pink- leafed Bacopa next to it, some Echinodorus latifolius too, Anubias barteri too, and some Amazon Sword for the far back left. Also, i've already layed down a nice 2 inch front to 5 inch back layer of flourite. I have no idea what to grow on the driftwood.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Tonina is a high light plant, you may not have enough light... _How many gallons is your tank & how much wattage do you have?_

Plants you can attach to wood are: Anubias, Java fern, Bolbitis, mosses.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Well the thing says 15W on the side, so i guess thats the wattage, and i have a 20g tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You arent going to grow much of anything with 15 watts over a 20 gallon. Is this the stock hood that can with the tank?


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You need to invest in a new light before you have success with ANY plant.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Well what would you reccomend for a 2.5 wpg for a 20 gallon tank that is 24 inches long?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

55 watts over a 20, you could grow just about anything. Here a good place to start
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-lighting/34149-proper-wattage-aquariums.html

Take you time and research planted tanks and what you want you goals to be before you go buy anything


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I've got a pretty good idea of what I want for my tank (if you check out my first few posts which i'm pretty sure you did ) i just need to know some decent equipment, because apparantly Petsmart and Petco sell me sh*t. So I'm pretty much asking for a few good places to pick some stuff up off the internet (since i dont have any good LFS's) and some decent lighting that wont kill my budget (too bad). 

Thanks for the feedback btw.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont mean to research just the plants, research everything, look at what equipment other folks are using. Ask specific questions about items that you think may be useful. Its hard to help someone when they say, tell me what I need to buy!


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol, you've got a very very good point.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

All things for you to consider are lighting, substrate, CO2, fertilizer, water parameters, filtration, ALGAE, just to name a few. It is not as simple as just getting a few plants from people and expecting them to grow. If you want lush, fast growing plants you are going to have to invest a good amount of money. Probably $300 plus if you consider medium to high light, co2, and ferts. If you want low light, slow growing plants you can do things cheaper. Take advantage of the various forums on here, and check out plant websites such as arizona aquatic gardens, freshwateraquariumplants.com, and plantedtank.net. Also check out the "For Sale and Trade" forum where members buy, sell, and trade plants. 
If you have some specific questions, just ask.


----------

